# Spider Bites



## fritzi2009 (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure if we've had a thread like this,
I know theres numerous snak bites ones though.
Feel free to share your spider bite stories and post pics where possible  You know the rule.

I have never been bitten by a spider  Touch wood !!


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 28, 2009)

My brother was bitten on the face by a white tail while he was asleep. Turned into a massive grey ulcer, but thankfully it eventually healed.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 28, 2009)

lol i handle my tarantulas every now and then and i have never been bitten...my scorpions however...ive been stung maybe 3 out of the 10 times ive held a scorpion...feels like a beesting and throbs for an hour or so.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yuck white tails.. I've had some of them lurking in my bedroom. 
Tye - aren't scorpians harmful? I thought they made you ill or something. I don't know much about arachnids, they are creepy


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 28, 2009)

Was bitten by a redback on the back of my head when I was 12 years old, didnt even know until a day later when it turned into nasty looking sore and I was feeling fairly sick. Went to the doctors to find out what was wrong, by this point I was throwing up...had to wait an hour in the waiting room while the doctor ate his dinner  lol. The doctor couldnt figure out why it had taken so long for the spider venom to take affect. Was put on antibiotics and it all cleared up within a few weeks...however my hair now grows white out of that tiny little spot on the back of my head lol


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow that's weird.. do you know why it grows white out of there? I told you spiders were creepy!  
& what a selfish doctor? :|


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 28, 2009)

i was bitten behind the ear by a whitetail while i was asleep, i didn't even know and half my neck and behind my ear was really red with purple bruises


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 28, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Wow that's weird.. do you know why it grows white out of there? I told you spiders were creepy!
> & what a selfish doctor? :|


 
Im assuming that it has done damage to the skin pigmentation.


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 28, 2009)

My uncle was bitten on his Sack when he was on an outside farm dunny, i never saw but it was described as a tennis ball down there!


----------



## Wildcall (Oct 28, 2009)

i've been bitten twice !!! once by a white tail on my arm from climbing in a roof (still have the scar) and the other was by a unknown but dos suspected was another whitetail) and.... well its a little embarassing to talk about lol the one on my arm i didnt feel but the other .... mmm not a nice feeling....


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 28, 2009)

fritzi, scorpions arent really harmful to humans at all, its pretty much a beesting with most australian species, tho i have heard that if your allergic to bees you may be allergic to scorpions.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 28, 2009)

Not much to tell. Garden orbs & a wolf spider. Hurt for a bit, localised swelling, that's it. 

A few months ago I woke up with what looked like a bite or sting on my forearm, never felt a thing during the night though. The swelling turned into a blister & I still have a pink/red mark on my skin, it's been there for months. Looks like the remnants of a burn, however I wasn't burnt. I tell people it's an alien bite 'cause I have no idea what it was.


----------



## sativa (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi guys , i woke up one morning after a night herp and noticed a blister on the outside of my big toe which spread halfway up my foot in a couple of days , i tried not to look at it and i didnt tell my partner about because i absolutely hate doctors , anyway it would die down and resurfers in different areas on my toe , t was hell scary , then after about 3 months it went away . but i didnt feel a thing when it happened 
i learnt my lesson the hard way so i up graded to thongs  lol


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 4, 2009)

Londos1990 said:


> My uncle was bitten on his Sack when he was on an outside farm dunny, i never saw but it was described as a tennis ball down there!



Caused it to shrink, did it?That's odd.

I've been bitten by a few little spiders, but not with anything more than a slight itch or sting. Spider people used to tell me that orb spiders would not bite if you handled them, so when I found one in the back yard I picked it up and handled it. She bit me. I don't trust spider people any more!

If you are bitten by a spider while you sleep and don't know about it until hours later, how do you know what type of spider bit you? Call me a skeptic!

I've been stung by scorpions a few times, two or three different species. Again, nothing too nasty, just some mild localised stinging which didn't last long.


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 4, 2009)

ive never had an bad bites, but my bf got bitten just under his lip by a white tale and his liup got massive and had fevers yuck stuff it was gross for like 2 weeks


----------



## webcol (Dec 4, 2009)

Been bitten by a few house spiders, garden ones- just swelling, pain and nausia


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 4, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Not much to tell. Garden orbs & a wolf spider. Hurt for a bit, localised swelling, that's it.
> 
> A few months ago I woke up with what looked like a bite or sting on my forearm, never felt a thing during the night though. The swelling turned into a blister & I still have a pink/red mark on my skin, it's been there for months. Looks like the remnants of a burn, however I wasn't burnt. I tell people it's an alien bite 'cause I have no idea what it was.


Tonsky, White tailed spider bites can cause blistering and end up with a burn like scar ,both my daughter ,my brother and myself have been bitten by them..in my brothers case ,he was out fishing ,kept feeling a stinging sensation on his right leg around his shin area ..to busy trying to fish he used his other leg to scratch it with and was bitten again on the back of his leg ,he then did look down to actually find the spider that had given him a fair few bites ..he caught it in a plastic container as he wasnt sure of what would happen to him ..anyway next day his legs looked inflamed and very sore looking with blisters ,he took himself and the spider to the hospital ,where it was confirmed as a white tailed bites ..over the next few weeks he had a terrible time with these bites and it ulcerated and got very nasty indeed ..to this day, his scarring on his legs are bad ..I know alot of people question the white tail bites ..but seeing this first hand on my daughter ,brother and self they are a horrible creature with a bite that may cause a simple blister and sore(as in my case and daughters) to a mass ulcer and months of treatment like in my brothers case ...
I have aslo been bitten by huntsmans and wolf spiders and orbies....they all hurt


----------



## ADZz_93 (Dec 4, 2009)

i wouldn't tell too many ppl u have a tarantula, as there illegal


----------



## porkosta (Dec 4, 2009)

ADZz_93 said:


> i wouldn't tell too many ppl u have a tarantula, as there illegal


 
You sure on that because you can buy them online in Aus. Heaps of people have them.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 4, 2009)

theyre not illegal lmfao they sell them at petshops unless theyre illegal in vic?


----------



## porkosta (Dec 4, 2009)

Jarden said:


> theyre not illegal lmfao they sell them at petshops unless theyre illegal in vic?


 
I forgot the pet shops sell them as well.


----------



## miley_take (Dec 4, 2009)

I was bitten by a small black spider...I know because I smushed it into the carpet after it did haha...it stung for a few hours, and then got really itchy. Next night it turned into a blister, and it popped the day after. I now have a round discoloured patch on my ankle where it bit me


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 6, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Tonsky, White tailed spider bites can cause blistering and end up with a burn like scar


 
Yeah, we do get the white tails here, & I was asleep on the floor at the time, so yeah it might have been. If it was, sounds like I got off lightly.


----------

